# Binns Bros Rod Co



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Several years ago, I was handed down from my cousin before he passed a 6' 6" Medium-Light action rod with short grip cork handle. It's a beautifully made rod made by Binns Bros Rod Co. out of Arkansas. It has to be one of my favorite rods that I own. Not only because it has sentimental value, but because I love the way it is built and handles fish. If I were to guess where he got this it was the Cleveland Outdoor Show (back when it was actually good) at the IX Center. 

My question is, does anybody else own any of these rods? What is your experience with them? I tried to do some digging online and I haven't found much info. I'd love to get my hands on a few more if possible.

Thanks


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

You would probably be correct on where he purchased it because I bought a few myself. Bought a medium one year and a medium light the next because I liked it so much. I spoke to them a year or two ago and they were still making them. I have attached their contact info to this post. Let me know if you make contact and what their current status is when you call them.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

ErieRider said:


> You would probably be correct on where he purchased it because I bought a few myself. Bought a medium one year and a medium light the next because I liked it so much. I spoke to them a year or two ago and they were still making them. I have attached their contact info to this post. Let me know if you make contact and what their current status is when you call them.


ER,

Thanks a ton. I'm going to give this number a call and see what comes of it. It'd be great if they have some sort of small catalog either online or by mail. I do a lot of walleye jigging with this rod on the inland lakes and if something were to happen to it I wouldn't feel the same anymore! I'll keep you posted. Thanks for PM.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Good news. I called the number listed above and talked to a man named Dennis. After he confirmed he was the contact for Binns Bros Rod Co I asked "are you still in business?" his response...."Barely."

I had a great conversation with him and hell of time trying to understand the thick, Southern draw since he is a man from Arkansas! Gotta love it! I told him how appreciative I was of his product and he was very thankful and happy to hear it. He quit coming to the Cleveland Outdoors Show when he caught wind that it wasn't as good as it was pre 2000s. Soon after that he started losing his sales to the larger rod companies (i.e. Fenwick, St. Croix, etc.) He's nearly retired now and is on the fence with rather he wants to pick up business with rod making or not.

I'm giving him a call later this week with more information on the rod's model # I have and we're going to work out a deal for any extra ones he has. Sounds like he has a small selection of overstock when he was producing them. Thanks for the contact ER. I'm more appreciative of it than you may think.

Nick


----------



## MOBIL4 (Jan 30, 2011)

We're these rods also called " fishin edge"? I had bought 3 rods years ago at the Ix center for bass fishing. They're brown in color and were made in Mountain Home Arkansas. The guy selling them would have you hold them while he would put the tip on his throat and talk. You could feel the vibration down the rod. I still use these rods.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

MOBIL4 said:


> We're these rods also called " fishin edge"? I had bought 3 rods years ago at the Ix center for bass fishing. They're brown in color and were made in Mountain Home Arkansas. The guy selling them would have you hold them while he would put the tip on his throat and talk. You could feel the vibration down the rod. I still use these rods.


I don't have much to speak for these particular rods, however, I'm seeing a pattern of good rods being built in Arkansas...ha! I looked up the rods you mentioned online. They seem like they are still in business.

http://www.fishin-edge.com/


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

That's great news! So glad the info could help you out. My two are my go to rods. Now that you mention Dennis, that's who I dealt with. Very nice man and was kind of concerned about purchasing the rods at the show but am so glad I did. Let him know that mine are holding up great and that he has another satisfied customer to this day!


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

ErieRider said:


> That's great news! So glad the info could help you out. My two are my go to rods. Now that you mention Dennis, that's who I dealt with. Very nice man and was kind of concerned about purchasing the rods at the show but am so glad I did. Let him know that mine are holding up great and that he has another satisfied customer to this day!


Will do!


----------



## ShawnPFain (11 mo ago)

Greetings,
I know it’s been years since you started this feed but I just googled B&B rods to see if I could buy another rod and I came across your post. I just came across an old B&B Rods sales list from the last time I bought some. I have 5 of these rods and my father had several. Annually we would attend the Indianapolis boat sport and travel show back in the 90’s and early 2000’s and one of our reasons for going was to buy a new crappie rod from B&B and they would personalize it at the show. I also bought a rod as a retirement gift for an uncle. My father passed away in 2003 but my uncle, my brother and I still use these rods to this day, they are by far the best rod I’ve ever owned. I’ll attach a copy of the list. I always ordered a Tennessee Handle with no rings, as I tape my reels on. 
I hope you continue to enjoy the rod as mine are also treasured memories of me and dad going to the boat show and later catching lots of crappies.
Thanks,
Shawn Fain

QUOTE="1MoreKast, post: 2203168, member: 13257"]
Several years ago, I was handed down from my cousin before he passed a 6' 6" Medium-Light action rod with short grip cork handle. It's a beautifully made rod made by Binns Bros Rod Co. out of Arkansas. It has to be one of my favorite rods that I own. Not only because it has sentimental value, but because I love the way it is built and handles fish. If I were to guess where he got this it was the Cleveland Outdoor Show (back when it was actually good) at the IX Center.

My question is, does anybody else own any of these rods? What is your experience with them? I tried to do some digging online and I haven't found much info. I'd love to get my hands on a few more if possible.

Thanks
[/QUOTE]


----------



## ShawnPFain (11 mo ago)

ShawnPFain said:


> Greetings,
> I know it’s been years since you started this feed but I just googled B&B rods to see if I could buy another rod and I came across your post. I just came across an old B&B Rods sales list from the last time I bought some. I have 5 of these rods and my father had several. Annually we would attend the Indianapolis boat sport and travel show back in the 90’s and early 2000’s and one of our reasons for going was to buy a new crappie rod from B&B and they would personalize it at the show. I also bought a rod as a retirement gift for an uncle. My father passed away in 2003 but my uncle, my brother and I still use these rods to this day, they are by far the best rod I’ve ever owned. I’ll attach a copy of the list. I always ordered a Tennessee Handle with no rings, as I tape my reels on.
> I hope you continue to enjoy the rod as mine are also treasured memories of me and dad going to the boat show and later catching lots of crappies.
> Thanks,
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

They are truly extraordinary rods for their price (which I'm sure would be nearly double today). I have 2. I was able to inherit my cousin's with the Tennessee handle and then ErieRider and myself were able to get a few more. I really wanted a duplicate of what I have with the Tenn handle but he had none left in stock so I got another 6'6" with a standard 3 piece handle. It's a stretch, but you could try calling the number posted to see if has anything left. 

Dennis was a pleasure to talk to. I think he was humbled to know people were still talking about his product. Every time I fish with it it brings about a sense of nostalgia. I have it paired with a DAM Quick Microlite from the same era - probably also purchased at the Outdoor Show.


----------

